# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle تحديثات :  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v2.09 - SP-unlock for modern platforms + more

## mohamed73

*As ordinary, uniques functions and methods released* 
The only words I can say are الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Core
BugFix : SelfLearning ( Automatic Boot Selection ) feature updated
!*In some cases may require repeat learning for some platforms 
New Feature : Enter META from BROM mode
!*Support LEGACY legacy
!*Support RAPHAEL line
!*In case of secure fuse, auth can be used ( setup in model selection, or manual select as AUTH file )
!*May not work in TestPoint cases on some platforms 
Service
Changed : Repair security procedure updated (Flash and Meta mode)
Changed : SPUnlock procedure updated (Flash and Meta mode)
Changed : Unlock in Meta mode activated for modern platforms ( MT6739 and newer )
Changed : Identify procedure updated 
Firmware Reader
Changed : Improved structure identification
Changed : Support more different types
BugFix : Fixed some old platforms support 
MemoryTool
Changed : Path Selection now automatically select files in WRITE FILE fields if they are exists in selected folder 
Flasher
BugFix : Fixed flashing for old slow platforms ( MT6735 / MT6580 ) 
Meta protocol functions updated
Changed : Identify now read all Android info, like in FlashMode
!*Feature will not work on old devices ( Android 4.x, MT6572 and similar legacy chip typess )
Changed : Updated security detection feature
BugFix : Updated different Legacy and Modern platforms support
Modem warmup not cause fatal errors on some old phones
Modem-less devices detection ( wifi tablet / smartwatches )
Changed : Format FS revised
*!Some models can not be reset with that feature ( found in some Oppo )
BugFix : Updated structure verification
Changed : Repair Security rebuild, support more types and non-standard cases 
New Feature : SP Unlock
Tested and confirmed as working in LEGACY line ( Teseted with MT6735,  MT6580, MT6752, MT6753. Should works on other legacy chip types )
Tested and confirmed as working in RAPHAEL line ( Teseted with MT6739,  MT6761, MT6755, MT6750. Should works on other Raphael chip types )
We are looking for user reports and interest test cases 
Other
BugFix : Some minor changes and bugfixes   *Password for files: 12345678*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

